# 2N red paint



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

adding some stuff and replacing a part or three here and there. i am slightly colorblind, so i don't trust myself to match the shade of red from memory at the store. does anyone know any specific brand/color combos that match the shade of red here? thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Fredneck check out this thread here on the forum. It will give you some insight as to sourcing the proper red and gray for your tractor.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f335/8n-paint-12240/

Now that being said, 2N tractors were not painted red \ gray originally, they were just gray.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

thanks bill 

i'll see if i can find the tisco IHC ploughman recommended. but i wonder how standard that red is, since u say they had no red to start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is an idea of what the 9N / 2N tractors originally looked like. The first one is actually the Ferguson Tractor, the second is the Ford.
















The colours didn't change until the introduction of the 8N. 

Now that being said, there were a few dealers that, because of the popularity of the newly introduced "Red Belly" tractors in 1947, painted some of their leftover 2N tractors in the new red and gray colours to help get rid of them!

I've read a few articles, and the specific paint colour seems to be a bit vague. The IHC colour sounds like it is pretty close. Heck, I have an 8N that is red and yellow! It isn't right, but I like it!


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

*Cheap gray*

I recently painted my 2N from the "red belly" 8N colors back to the original gray.

I used Rustoleum "smoke gray" which is a pretty standard color at many hardware and home improvement stores. It looks good and keeps my 2N from rusting.


----------

